# Katie on Cam :) ~ Its Filly! pics pg30



## Bonny (May 21, 2012)

If you see Katie foaling, and there is no one in the stall please call Holly @ 281-610-8202 Thanks!!

Katie is our silver buckskin ( 31 in) bred to a solid black.( 30 in) She hits day 300 June 1st. She has started her itty bitty udder. Typically she foals around day 330. We will see how she does this year. This is Katies 4th foal, so far she is 3 for 3 fillies.

Camstreams barn cam:

http://holly.camstreams.com/

Katie Not bred:







And I will post preggers pics soon!

During the day our Arabian mare is on cam, Katie comes in at dinner time. Once Katie gets closer she will be on full time


----------



## Bonny (May 21, 2012)

OOOOPPPPS! I cant believe I forgot to add the cam link! You can see it on my webpage, or you can go directly to live cam & chat at:

http://holly.camstreams.com/

Thank you for the compliments on Katie. This is the second foal I will have from her.

The sire is Pocco and here is a picture of him:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/293052_308561715877916_100001722710602_789117_945816189_n.jpg

And a recent preggers pic of Katie:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577502_346161452117942_100001722710602_883760_48734125_n.jpg


----------



## Bonny (May 21, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Oh, and if you have your Arabian on a cam we could watch, I would love to watch her. I used to raise Arabians as a "much younger" woman, and would be happy to watch. Just post the cam link and we're on it!!


My Arabian...She is a long awaited Dream! Ive been waiting to get one, and she is Davenport top and bottom. When I got her ( 3 weeks ago) She was rather skinny and now she is starting to gain. We are working on her ground, she was halter trained at less than a year, shes 2 now, and she wasnt messed with again until I got her 3 weeks ago. She is coming along nicely. I can now actually walk up and scratch her with out her running or turning away. She leads well but is still nervous around new people. Thankfully I have a lot of people that are happy to scratch her and give her love.

This is my first time having an arabian, and so far I am loving the breed, however, if you have any tips of the breed I would love to hear them!


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2012)

*Hi and welcome to the Maternity Unit. Katie is a very pretty girl and I love her hubby to be - you ae going to have a beautiful little baby in June sometime. *





*Can we see a picture of her last foal - was it with the same sire?*

*Good luck with your new Arabian mare - dont forget to include pictures of her as well - we love pictures of all animals so do you have any dogs or cats etc etc. just show them all!*


----------



## Bonny (May 21, 2012)

I have Tons of Critters. LOL

My welsh Stallion: Sec A Heritage Halls Hy~Priority:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=238327536234668&set=a.238019972932091.57350.100001722710602&type=3

Welsh Sec B mare: Zia Alice BlueGown:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346667788733975&set=a.346667595400661.78468.100001722710602&type=3

Welsh Sec B mare Kiss Me Kate:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346881535379267&set=a.346881285379292.78500.100001722710602&type=3

Davenport Arabian Tokens Dream Catcher:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=341247092609378&set=a.341244242609663.77658.100001722710602&type=3

Then there is my grade gelding Wrangler:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2938088968989&set=t.100001722710602&type=3

We have 3 dogs, Max our 10 yr old shep:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2938099489252&set=t.100001722710602&type=3

Pickle our mini reg Dashund:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2938059008240&set=t.100001722710602&type=3

And Emma our 6 month old Cane Corso:no pic yet! Just got her





Then there is our resident mascot... Nana the 10 yr old goat. We bottle raised her many moons ago..love her muches!:






I think thats all!


----------



## Bonny (May 21, 2012)

I will have to try and figure it all out. Which one couldnt you see?


----------



## Wings (May 21, 2012)

I remember your lovely arab and welshy stallion from a post in the main forum, I'm pleased she's coming along well! She's going to be a total stunner when she gets into condition


----------



## Bonny (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Wings, I am very pleased with her. I will update with new pics on her in about a month. Weight gain can be such a slow progress.... I am just thrilled her ground work is coming along so well.


----------



## Bonny (May 23, 2012)

Well Katie is full of surprises! ~ Day 289

This am her udder went from 2 flippy flaps to the udder we saw a week before she foaled last year. It has only decreased slightly through out the day. I am hoping this is just a trial run and it will go down for a few more weeks.

For educational purposes...

This is Katies udder in the month before she foals, and what its been like until this am:





Then this udder cam up this am, which is what she had 7 days before she foaled last time.





for all gins and giggles..here is her foaling udder:


----------



## cassie (May 23, 2012)

your girl is gorgeous Bonny



welcome





I tried to pull the camera up but I can't for some reason





will keep playing and see if I can get her up... hoping to watch your gorgeous girl! she is so lovely!


----------



## Bonny (May 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!

did you try this link? :http://holly.camstreams.com/

I hope you can join us!

As of this evening Katies udder is still looking like it did at nighttime 4 days out from foaling....


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Hi Bonny and Welcome to the nursery



sorry it has taken me so long to say hi but I have had a crazy week.

Your girl is gorgeous and is moving very fast.


----------



## cassie (May 24, 2012)

YAY I can get the camera up



thanks Bonny, its just black at the moment... but maybe she isn't in the stable yet...? also can you list your phone numbers just in case we have to call or text you please?





Thanks!


----------



## Bonny (May 24, 2012)

Sorry yall. We had an emergency at our barn. Our Arabian Dream, the one weve been making such awesome progress with, sliced her face open in the pasture. We took her to the vet this morning, she got many stitches and staples. She is in the stall but I have the cam shut off temporarily, so I can watch her privately. She is doing ok, face very swollen.

The vet had to do inside stitches, surface stitches then he finished up with staples. This is terrible as now she is hurt we are back to square one. She is avoiding me, wants to be left alone. So it takes me a long time to get her calmed down where I can work on her, thats why the cam is off. I really dont need critiques on whats going on in there from people who dont understand....camstreams has some harsh visitors sometimes...

Meanwhile Katie...well she is the same as yesterday, udder up in the am down a tad at night...looks like she is still in the week or so range...maybe she will just stay here longer this time





any way...for those that want to keep up with Dreams healing progress I will post pics occasionally....

this was right after I cleaned it up:





After the vet repaired and (as my son said) gave her a paint job



:





and yeah..she pretty miserable:





Vet has prescribed an antibiotic, as well we have a spray and vetricin to use on it. She is also on bute 1/2 a tab am & pm for a few days for swelling and pain. I am also soaking her feed to make chewing a bit easier on her.

Sigh...my poor girl.


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Oh Bonny I am so sorry



your poor little girl



I will pray she gets well soon



I totally understand about going private, unfortunately not everyone is as understanding as we are so going private is the only thing to do in these situations. Lets hope Katie keeps her legs crossed to give you some time to get Dream better.


----------



## Bonny (May 25, 2012)

Morning yall and thank you both so much.

The injury itself, I am not as worried about, so much as the effect it has had on her letting me close again. She looks at me like she did day 1, wide eyed and full of fear.She will not let me near her, and it takes nearly 30 minutes of being with her in the stall, (12 x 20) to be able to put my hands on her. Meanwhile she bolts and jumps around. Its *safe* as can be in the stall for her, but I can just imagine what some one would say if they saw that 3 ring circus.

Once I have her she settles right down and is herself again. I do understand, she is just afraid and hurt. She doesnt know woah so basically everything I do right now is body language. Today I plan on spending a lot of time in there with her, hoping that she will settle down again.

I realize right now its a huge set back but I truly believe that in the long run, she will have more trust for me.


----------



## Bonny (May 25, 2012)

Thank you! I sat with her feed bowl in my lap. She ate from it, took her a bit to come , I was able to talk to her as I pet her head and ears. I am back to baby steps. I know its because she is young and unhandled for the most part. However she seems so skiddish, and I am not sure if thats the Arabian in her also? Another thing Ive noticed is she is ok with me, however she gets more nervous if anyone else is around. I think one thing is I will be getting her socialized to other humans after I gain her trust back.

I try to stay as calm as possible, and take small steps towards her but sometimes she just bolts, and or will turn away. She has never offered to kick or bite, its more of keeping her head away. Honestly, I get more frustrated with her breeder for not doing, or having done, the work that was needed as a foal.

I look at this mornings feeding time as a great accomplishment.

As for her healing, her face is more swollen this morning, which I expected, however she seems to be eating fine. I left a flake of coastal hay in her stall last night, its gone. I am giving her soaked beet pulp mixed with her grain feed( pelleted), thats keeping her feed soft and moist. I add her bute and antibiotic to that.

I gave her a tetnus shot after the accident, I wasnt sure when she had the last one if ever, so decided better safe than sorry.

I cant think of anything else to do to keep her comfy. I can not put a halter on her, it hits the wound, as well as her fly mask. So to catch her Ive been walking up, when she is eating and draping the lead around her neck. Ive got to knots in it and I clip between, so it wont go to tight. She leads fine with this...amazingly, and even stands tied with it while I work on her.

So if you have any suggestions, please feel free. I dont want to move to fast and regress. But I still want her to see me as her trusted leader...

As for Katie, well we are on Day 3 of her udder staying up, not huge but her pre udder. each day it has felt though not looked firmer. If this continues I will be setting up a different stall area for dream, and moving Katie back in. Katie is rubbing her tail a lot, and she looks pretty slab from behind...


----------



## AnnaC (May 25, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear about poor Dream. Sending prayers for a fast recovery for her and sending ((((HUGS)))) to you.

Katie looks as though she could be presenting you withher little one any day now - good luck and safe foaling!

Please let us know how Dream is progressing.


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Wow Katie is looking good, I think you might need to keep your eyes on her





It sounds like you are doing a wonderful job with Dream, slowly and quietly is the key just as you are doing. Don't look directly at her, keep you head turned away and your shoulders down. Sometimes it helps if you approach them walking backwards. Does she have a favourite treat? Apples or mints? Find out what she likes and put a couple in a plastic bag, let her hear you taking the treat out of the bag and place it in a bowl and leave, after a couple of times she will hear the plastic and want the treat, continue to place it in her bowl and leave her. This has worked for me many times, after not even a week they have come to me as soon as they hear the plastic and taken the treat from my hands.

Gosh no I am woffling sorry for the essay.


----------



## Bonny (May 25, 2012)

Got Dream moved to a new paddock, safety checked it too LOL!

Katie is back on cam and can go in and out of her stall during the day, in at evening. The stall she is in has a separate attached paddock. Shes got ponies on all sides but is in her own space.

Feel Free to peep in on Katie anytime!

http://holly.camstreams.com/


----------



## Bonny (May 26, 2012)

Well Katie May just be gearing up. Each day her udder if fuller and firmer. She is doing a lot of butt rubbing. I am not sure why she would go so much sooner this pregnancy than her others. she is only 292 days. Typically going 330 range.

her udder still has a ways to go, but def moving there. Here are pics from this am:


----------



## Bonny (May 26, 2012)

Great news! Dream actually is back to herself this am! She let me walk right up and pet her again. She didnt even try to pull away, what a huge relief! She must be feeling much better.

The swelling in her face has gone down some too.

Saturdays are my clean the pastures day, which means I will be spending many hours outside cleaning up the weeks pasture mess. And I will spend a good hour just mucking out her paddock. Great time to love on her and keep a pocket full of treats.




My horses love pasture cleaning day!

I will get some pictures of her. I think she dropped a bit of weight again from the injury. I hope now she can start gaining again.


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Oh that is wonderful news



I am so glad she is feeling better



Happy pooper scooping


----------



## Wings (May 26, 2012)

Katie's looking good!

Sorry to hear about Dream



My project pony (part welsh filly, abused past) had a nasty habit of coming along well and then injuring herself sending us back to square one. The worst case was when she sliced open her leg, took her awhile to forgive me for that one and she still can't stand my vet! But my girl kind of takes everything personally, hopefully Dream is much more sensible!!


----------



## Bonny (May 27, 2012)

Katies udder is up a bit more, it is getting a back on it now. Though today she was wide again...





Dream is much better today, the swelling is going down. She is much calmer towards me again. I am sure she was just nervous as she was wounded.

All in all everyones looking better!


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2012)

Thats is wonderful news


----------



## Bonny (May 28, 2012)

Day 294..katies udder is a bit firmer. The back is def getting there. the front is getting fuller also. she is still doing butt rubbing and good rolling. Last night she was biting herself a lot. He vulva is still tight but puffy and getting red inside.

I am guessing she may foal in the next couple of weeks....or less. Typically the day she foals I know because her udder will go from like it is now to huge overnight.

to compare the past 4 days changes:

the 24th:





28th:


----------



## Bonny (May 28, 2012)

Katie's belly has dropped again. less wide tonight. Udder still going down in evenings. Her back side seems to be loosening up a bit.

Had a great day with Dream. we went for a walk around the property. she did great, with just a lead rope as she cant wear a halter yet. The swelling in her face is all but gone and she is eating normal again. Yay!


----------



## Bonny (May 29, 2012)

Well Wow is all I can say! Day ...295....

Honestly every morning when I go out to check Katie I expect her udder to be down. This is unlike her past foaling range. Her udder is following the exact pattern as last foaling. But shes just doing this much earlier this time. I wrote the breeding dates on the calender, so I know I am not off by a month, although it would make more sense!

This am her udder is up a bit more, the back of her udder has defined now. I guess she might just do this by next week? Gosh I really dont like saying that!

Her udder looks like it did in the last week before her big boom. I dont know wether to trust her or not ...LOL

Her belly had a V shape last week, and now it seems to have moved back a bit, foal is still moving but much less active that a few days ago.

Opinions ???

For comparison

24th:





29th:





26th..V look?





29th baby further back?


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2012)

It's hard to see her udder from there, could you take a pic from between her back legs when you get time.


----------



## Bonny (May 29, 2012)

I will try to do so for ya! I can always tell better from the under side view...


----------



## Bonny (May 30, 2012)

Minor set back again today



Dream has some pus leaking out her stitches. Called vet, have to start different antibiotic. Yep injection this time...I didnt want to have to with her, but seems I havent a choice. 5 more days.....he face is swollen again below the wound near her muzzle. back to softening her feed too. Poor girl.....





Katies udder is up a bit more.she is slowly working her way there.



I am starting to do evening checks at ten. Last night her udder stayed up a bit more than it has been.


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2012)

*So sorry to hear about Dream's little set back, hopefully the next course of anti-b's will sort it for her and you. *





*Katie is certainly getting closer - not long to wait now!*


----------



## Bonny (May 30, 2012)

Thanks yall. When I gave dream her tetnus shot she did great didnt even flinch. I just didnt want to have to....not with her still earning my trust. But sometimes we have to be the bad guy to do the good things...

I think I will also give her another 1/2 a bute. I am sure its tender again...


----------



## Bonny (May 30, 2012)

Well I got Dreams face cleaned up, hosed her down and got a new picture. I think she is starting to gain weight nicely


----------



## Wings (May 30, 2012)

You can really see the difference



well done!

Hope her wound cleans up for you soon, I can't do needles at all and have to get the vet to drop by after his rounds or con my agistor into doing them


----------



## Bonny (May 30, 2012)

Thanks yall, nice to have your support!

It took me a while to get the shot thing down, not because I mind giving shots, I just dont like giving shots to horses...they tend to jump and it makes me jump! however Ive developed my own little technique, of slapping the neck before the shot, using only a 1 inch needle, and then stick...they never even seem to notice the stick after the slappin hahahah!

I though this before picture from 3 weeks ago, and todays picture side by side would really show how much she has improved!

clickable thumbnails BTW


----------



## Bonny (May 31, 2012)

Hi Ya...

Todays updates...Dream is doing much better today. though she did pop a staple rubbing her face some how....

Katies udder up a bit more...Guess she really might do this soon!

Wanted to share whats going on for next year at our barn. My first ever official year for Welsh pony foals!

My Stallion, Heritage Halls Hy~Priotiry aka ~Riot will have a few foals on the ground! Riot comes from imported bloodlines, and has some excellent breeding, both sire and dam being supreme & reserved supreme grand champions!

Riot:





Bred to Riot for 2013 foals are:

Kate, Sec B bay roan w/dun welsh Mare: due mid Jan . Kate is grade, however she has throw a beautiful foal before, and we expect a drop dead gorgeous 1/2 welsh foal!





Zia Alice BlueGown, aka Alice, Sec B, black, due late April. Alice has some very old bloodlines like Riot and should make us a fantastic foal!





Riot has also covered one outside mare: Mia grade sec B welsh mare( still looking for her papers!)





We were going to put Dream in foal next spring, however Riot had other plans and covered her over the fence, ( ugh) so we will see if she is actually in foal for 2013 or not. If she is we will be thrilled, however we were hoping to give her time to gain weight before getting her in foal.

Tokens Dream Catcher, 100% Davenport Arabian mare, Chestnut with Flaxen:


----------



## AnnaC (May 31, 2012)

So glad Dream seems on the road to recovery again. Those pictures of her really show how much she has improved.





I love your Welsh ponies - is your boy a B as well? And you say he's imported - any chance he carries some of the old UK breeding lines?

LOL!! Had to smile at him covering Dream over the fence - where there's a will, there's a way!! It is a shame he couldn't wait until next year as she's only two, but given the way you are caring for her I'm sure she will be in splendid condition well before she foals.


----------



## Bonny (May 31, 2012)

Anna, my Stallion is a Sec A. His Bloodlines include Springbourne , ( UK breeders) and Baledon Also UK breeders.

His sire is Springbourne Dazzle, His grand sire on Dams side is Baledon Hy Jinx. He himself is not imported but comes from imported lines





I personally LOVE the old bloodlines he has, My Alice also has some old line, I know theirs cross, I would have to study them again to remember where.

Do you have a fancy for Welshies too?

I am sure Dream will do fine if she turns up bred, honestly the fence is pretty high, I was a bit surprised. She is much taller than he is, figured we would need to dig a hole!

Tonight Katies udder feels even firmer than it did this am. I will be checking her at 10 pm...


----------



## Bonny (May 31, 2012)

Well Checked again, her udder is even firmer! Her vulva is hanging and red inside.....will be checking at 12 pm...

I know this udder isnt very impressive, but I expect it to go BOOM any day....She is a last minute producer! And this is the udder she has days before foaling!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok so Katies udder is fuller and firmer ........I cant wait to see what its like in the am!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 1, 2012)

Well her udder is bigger than yesterday in the am, but not as big and tight as it was last night at midnight. She is very uncomfy today. Doing a lot of rubbing.

She is also flirting with my stallion...Crazy girl!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 1, 2012)

Udder down this evening at 8 pm. Will check her at 10.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol, weird thing is she has NO tail resistance at all. Foal still doesnt look in position yet. I am guessing by 10 her udder will have gone back up.

Udder madness!~ Lol! Thats perfect!





Went to TS today and got more bedding for her stall, more wrap for her tail as she gets closer. Ive got 2 bales of cheap hay for her foaling nite. I think I am ready.... Now Katie can go


----------



## Bonny (Jun 2, 2012)

Day 301... Katies udder is large this am, but has a wonky shape... she is very wide, miserable and follows me everywhere. Last night she didnt do as much rubbing.





Dream is doing better. She seems to feel better too.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 2, 2012)

WOW!! She looks so close from that picture, yet at only 301 days I would have expected her to hang on for a while yet? Still we all know what these mares are like! LOL!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey Anna, I answered your question about my welsh stallion a few posts back.... wanted to let you know in case you missed it.





As for Katie, well she still has zero tail resistance, vulva is squinched back up . Her belly is back a bit further now. She hasnt rubbed much today but has been laying down a lot.

Dream...she is better, however after cleaning her face real good we decided to pull what staples were left in. Her rubbing her face on her leg has pulled many of them out, her wound has widened again. But now at least it is healing. When we removed the staples we noticed there is a lot of pus under the surface. so we did the best we could to drain it. I think this new antibiotic is helping but we have now a pocket in there.she has one area of swelling, and it might take a few days for it to be where we can fully drain it. However, I must give Dream a lot of credit. During out removal of the staples and the draining she was excellent. She held fairly still, remained calm, and let us do what we needed to do. I am really happy with the progress she is making, the trust she is building. After her * torture* I took her and let her graze nice green grass for a bit.

Here is a picture from after we cleaned before we drained: I must say I am a bit disappointed as this is going to leave a bigger scar than I had hoped for. However I have a good product, Equaide, to help minimize the proud flesh growth, and make it heal smoother and smaller. You can see the pus in the picture...


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry I missed your post about your boy - been a bit busy and just been reading the pages as they have appeared. Yes, I have always liked the Weshies, not had much to do with them through apart from a little Welsh Mountain when I was MUCH younger!! Not heard of the Springbourne stud and the only Baledon I can think of was a stud who spelt it Blaedon????? So probably not the same folk, but regardless, he certainly is a very handsome man and should give you some beautiful foals from those very nice girls of yours.





Was also looking back over the pictures of Katie and reading what you said. It really does sound as though she could foal at any time. I wouldn't pay too much attention to what her udder is doing, but keep watching the colour inside her hooha, as that might be you only indication that foaling is near.

Regarding Dream, I'm so glad she is being so good for you - it just shows how much trust you have built up already, well done! I think you have probably done the best thing by removing the rest of the sutures. I think that suturing up open wounds tightly can sometimes lead to them not draining sucessfully, especially if the wound is somewhere that will drain easily. Also it is always better if a wound can heal from the inside, not get 'sealed' at its edges first. Of course a lot depends upon the wound and where it is in the first place, but as long as you can keep Dream's wound clean and draining she should be fine. Did you say she was getting some proud flesh? That seems strange to me if everything is draining well, but perhaps you were meaning it might develop? Has she finished her anti-b's yet? Dont forget that they continue working for some time after the end of the course so she may not need any more and anyway they do cause havoc with the receivers natural immune system, so too many courses can have an adverse effect.

Good luck with Katie and safe foaling - when it happens!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 2, 2012)

Its strange, this wound of Dreams, typically Proud flesh develops on lower limbs, and say girth areas, Ive never seen it on the face before, however this wound seems to be turning itself inside out like proud flesh. It difficult to explain, but really looks similar. The Equaide is great for proud flesh, Ive used it before, but it also works great on wounds in general. It also help with the flys. I am going to keep it on at night to help keep the wound clean. She still lays down and sleeps with her face in the dirt, which isnt helping. I hope I am explaining everything correctly....

As far as Katie, I think I will know they day she will foal, if she does like the past few times. Typically she will carry this udder she has now for a very short time, 2 weeks at the most, and then the day she will foal her udder will just look massive. The owner before said she will test ready the day of foaling, however last year she didnt test ready in the am, tested at 10 pm still didnt test ready. But I suspect foaling because her udder had doubled, her Vulva was hanging, she just seemed ready. So at midnight I went out to test again got colostrum and KNEW we were there. She foaled at 130





So right now I HOPE she follows the past and develops her foaling udder...either way I am still checking at 10 then midnight.

Thank Goodness for barn cams!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a few problems with Eagles surgery wound as it is still pussy and had formed some lumps that looled like bubbles (hard to explain) any way it is difficult to keep clean as he rolls around in the dirt. As soon as I saw the puss and lumps I dabbed it with diluted Betadine and then put an antiseptic powder on it, the next morning the lumps had burst and the puss is draining. I find powder better than cream as everything sticks to cream. Have you thought about putting a full fly mask on her? That might help to keep it clean.

Katie is looking good, i hope she holds on a bit. After what happened to my Britt I am a bit nervous about mares foaling early. She foaled at 302 days and vet said it was due to the poor quality of the placenta. I don't want to alarm you but we like to inform each other of our experiences so that we can be ready for everything. I am sure Katie is just keeping you on your toes like most of the other mares and their udder madness. Lol


----------



## Bonny (Jun 2, 2012)

The Equaide is actually a charcoal based product. once it dries it form a scab so not much sticks to it



Course I hadnt been using it as the vet told me to use the vetricyn and then neosporin. Really i think the problem with her is that she has done a lot of damage to it by rubbing it on her leg.

What surgery did Eagle have done? Do you have pictures?

You know, I keep thinking surely I must have my dates wrong, as Katie has foaled 330 range always, course she was always bred earlier in the year too. Not sure but possibly being bred in the hot summer last year and now foaling during hot weather maybe she is just speeding things up? Ive heard they tend to hold on longer during colder weather.

Was there any side effects to Britts foal with the placenta being poor? Was there a reason that it was poor? possibly placentitis? Also did she develop along as typical just early? Or did she foal kind of suddenly with little warning? Sorry but I like to ask a lot of questions so I can learn more.





I do not breed the minis anymore, But I co -own Katie with a gentleman who is older. That is why she came home to foal out. He doesnt have a barn cam and isnt able to deal with problems if they arise. I know she has had very good quality feed and pasture during her pregnancy. She is on Mare and foal by Life design, which is made by Nutrena, and she gets quality Coastal hay.

I would like to see her hold on for a couple more weeks, I feel safer with the minis after day 315.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 2, 2012)

Eagle had colic surgery 3 weeks ago. Sorry I haven't taken any pics.

Britt started bagging up at about 285 days and progressed normally just very early. It wasa redbag which my vet spotted immediately before the bubble showed and got him out in less than a minute but he was very week and suffered lack of oxygen. He is just fine now and acting just like any other foal. The vet didn't think it was placentits just a poor quality placenta that couldn't feed the foal any longer.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 2, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Eagle had colic surgery 3 weeks ago. Sorry I haven't taken any pics.
> 
> Britt started bagging up at about 285 days and progressed normally just very early. It wasa redbag which my vet spotted immediately before the bubble showed and got him out in less than a minute but he was very week and suffered lack of oxygen. He is just fine now and acting just like any other foal. The vet didn't think it was placentits just a poor quality placenta that couldn't feed the foal any longer.


Sorry to hear about his colic! Goodness...

I have heard about red bag, never had one very scary!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Can you take a couple of picutres of Katie for us. One from the side (at her height) and one from the back showing her sides? She may be filling her udder, but you should have time if the foal hasn't lined up yet. If she is still wide, as you say, I'm thinking she's doing the "udder madness" most of the girls are doing this year, and the baby may still be riding "side-ways" -- which gives you some time for her to carry longer.
> 
> I'm so glad that Dream is doing better. KUDOS for getting the pus drained out. I haven't heard of proud flesh on a face before, but all kinds of things happen for sure. Have you been using the Neosporin at all in the wound? If the skin is loose around the wound, you can also try some steri-strips to pull it together a bit, bringing the healthy part of the incision together across the surface. Then perhaps a gauze wrap around the muzzle part of her face to help hold it in place.


I have a few pics of Katie from this afternoon, I will post them. The skin around dreams wound is very tight, the vet sewed the inside of the wound also, which , honestly, sometimes the stitches as they are degrading, seem to cause swelling too. So I think there might be several things going on. When the wound was first stitched, it was very tightly closed as its healed it stayed together very well. Then two days ago I noticed some draining, and then after the staples started to pop, and the wound separated again. I am not sure it wasnt from her rubbing her face on her leg, as well as the infection...Its kind of a mess. I hope to get it back under control quickly.

Anyways..Here are the pics of Katie I took earlier today... She is getting loosey goosey in her hind end too. Oddly, when she gets ready I can feel the foal kick on either side of her tail head in her hip area..bad description, but I havent felt that yet. I will be updating at ten unless things havent changed much, Then I will check again at 12. I didnt get a straight from behind but will go do that soon


----------



## Bonny (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok yall things have changed since last update, which I hadnt seen her in a few hours....Just got in took some pics and noticed something different about her... Right in front of her udder, there are these pouchy area, which I call the for udder, well right in front of that she has a new pouch, I took pics, she did not have this earlier, there is one on each side, It does not feel like edema, typically edema is pretty squishy, this is different...never noticed this on my mares before...seems to connect to the fore udder...









Then a new side view as well as a back view


----------



## Bonny (Jun 3, 2012)

No major changes today


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 3, 2012)

Great pictures! But she does make you think doesn't she!! From the top she still looks wide, but from the side she looks quite dropped with a nice V shape developing. Those pouches are just milk glands (well that's what I call them!!) and nothing to worry about.

Saying prayers for Dream, I'm sure that if you can manage to keep her wound clean and draining it will eventually heal from the inside - at least I hope so for her and for you.


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2012)

katie looks great! that V is sure looking good!, hoping she will hold just a little longer for you


----------



## Bonny (Jun 3, 2012)

So far tonight udder is holding. I will go out at 12 to check. Update if anything has changed





Only thing different is the pouches are a bit bigger . I accidently deleted 930 check pics..ugh! lol..take more at 12.

Katie doesnt want me checking anymore so thats good lol. Hiney still loose, but not quite there, Vulva is not loose but not tight anymore.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 4, 2012)

She is munching away I am not sure what time it is there?


----------



## cassie (Jun 4, 2012)

YAY Bonny, I can get Katie up, finally!! hopefully just in time to see her foal!

oh yes would love to know the time there please




I will be watching now


----------



## weerunner (Jun 4, 2012)

It's 8 am here my time, Katie is calmly eating. Bonny, your Katie and my Carmel are at the same gestation I think. Carmel is at day 296 today, her udder is not very big but her milk is telling me she doesn't have a month left to wait. This will be fun to see who goes first.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Amanda! Its on!





Well no big changes last night or this am. Udder is still firm but not her foaling udder. Tail seems to have less resistance than yesterday. Still semi jello butt.

I tested her milk last night to get a base reading, I dont know why I did, last year she didnt test ready till an hour before foaling. Anyway, well its 8.4 ph and just over 100 on cal....

Got new side view pic this am, I swear I can see the outline of the foals back!





BTW I am so glad yall can see now


----------



## Eagle (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow that belly looks heavy poor girl.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I just fed and checked Katie, her udder is much firmer than earlier today...Will update at 10 with pictures


----------



## cassie (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Bonny I see you out there with her, she seems very agitated... lots of pacing and tail swishing, is t his normal for her? she is such a lovely mare I can't wait to see her little baby!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 5, 2012)

She gets aggravated right around dark for a while because the huge horseflies come out. Nassty beggers they are. I skipped check, and just checked at 120. She is doing good, her udder is much firmer, Her vulva is hanging again.

With the way she looks I just expect to find her udder there any day now. I just dont know if she can hang on 3 more weeks to her usual due date.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 5, 2012)

Color, well I would love another buckskin! Or silver buckskin.....But Honestly a silver black would be great too....This foal will be for driving so flashy is good...


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2012)

Katie down sternal... a bit of tail swishing and tummy looking but otherwise quiet,


----------



## Bonny (Jun 5, 2012)

No major changes since 120 am. Vulva very red inside. She seems cranky. I will let her out for a bit today on the grass...will check her again around 1030 am then let her out.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 5, 2012)

How is she doing Bonny? Hhmmmm I wonder if you are off playing with a new baby! I can't wait to get home and check your cam


----------



## Bonny (Jun 5, 2012)

Same ol same ol right now!

No big changes since last night. Vulva is tighter again, udder is still bigger firmer but not doing anything different.

Katie is out munching will be locked back in her stall around 6. Check at 10 and 12 barn time



(centrel time zone Houston Texas)


----------



## Bonny (Jun 5, 2012)

So tonight at 630 feeding, Katies udder feels like there is more of a back to it. However she is being ugly tonight and doesnt want me looking!

She is miserable, dragging her feet hanging her head. BUT every time I go near her with the camera she scoots away, squinches up her vulva and her udder!

when she is walking away i can see its hanging low, but in pics its not..weird!

However she is also standing parked out today when she eats. I was able to see her udder from the side today.

So here is tonights side view pic:


----------



## Bonny (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol, isnt that the truth!

For fun, how about guessing the gender?

So far Katie has had 3 fillies, and the stallion has thrown 3 fillies.....

But I am going to guess Colt.


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2012)

she is sure looking ready to pop!! hmmm, well I'm going to say colt as well, as thats what my mare did LOL three fillies previously then my lovely little man came along LOL 

what colour is daddy?


----------



## Bonny (Jun 6, 2012)

Daddy is solid black. one spot of white above back hoof.

Katies V is hanging again tonight, very swollen and red....her udder is not there. This is at midnight check..will check 530 am...


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2012)

Katie was just down sternal... and has now just got up, butt rubbing...

hey Bonny can you list your numbers on the first page of your thread please? for when the time comes that she foals and we need to contact you? Thanks





hmmm



hope you get a real nice golden buckskin



maybe a little white on him



like a nice star, or some socks/ stockings


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 6, 2012)

She certainly looks ready to pop!! Come on Katie we need to see what you have been hiding all this time!


----------



## Wings (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm guessing buckskin colt!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok Day 306......

Katies udder is much bigger, but not full and tight. her V is still loose red inside. Foal still not in position. Sigh lol!

heres this am udder pics:

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Katie%20foal%202012/june6am026.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Katie%20foal%202012/june6am031.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Jun 6, 2012)

cassie said:


> Katie was just down sternal... and has now just got up, butt rubbing...
> 
> hey Bonny can you list your numbers on the first page of your thread please? for when the time comes that she foals and we need to contact you? Thanks
> 
> ...


Hey Yall I posted my # on the first page but will again here. 281-610-8202...Holly. Thanks so much!

http://holly.camstreams.com/


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2012)

Holly so you aren't Bonny lol


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 6, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Holly so you aren't Bonny lol


LOL LOL isn't it funny how we answer to our horses names, though!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2012)

haha woops, sorry Holly LOL thanks for the numbers



I'll be watching for the next 3 hours then I'm heading out to the material shop going to try making my own rugs hehe. when I get back I should be able to watch again for you



but it takes me a while to get thereand back. I'll let you know when I'm watching again


----------



## Bonny (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks yall, her udder still isnt quite there, i think we have a bit of time left. I will update at 930.

Yes my first pony was named Bonny so that was the user name I picked many years ago.

I am so happy we have this maternity ward!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 7, 2012)

How is she looking today Holly - really hoping that very soon now you will be able to post that she is THERE and we can watch for this long awaited foal to arrive.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 7, 2012)

Day 307

Katie udder still not there. But her V is still long and red.

Belly is looking pretty slab and her belly isnt low this morning. Foal seemed more in position, and could see it wiggling, not kicking, and movement was under her tummy not on sides....

Todays side pic...


----------



## cassie (Jun 7, 2012)

goodness if thats not a V then I don't know what is LOL,

haha yes we are all very glad that they made the maternity ward, I remember we made them start it (Well Diane did lol) because I had a thread on the main page that we were watching my mare, who was ready to foal and we were on holidays in Fiji, so obviously I needed pple watching, everyone complained that my thread was too chatty so they moved my thread to the back porch, we were so upset. So Diane came up with the idea of the nursery and here we are



we can be as chatty or not chatty as we like and it doesn't matter



and we get to watch all these lovely mumma's have their babies





lots of foot stamping and tail swishing this afternoon/ evening... I love seeing the chooks running around LOL hilarious!! anytime now Katie and we will be happy


----------



## Bonny (Jun 7, 2012)

Tonight Katie is the same as this am, udder holding. She is still being Nasty, not wanting to let me see her udder lol. Did get a milk sample, was hard to get, but its now golden cloudy, not clear but not solid. still thin and not sticky till dry.

We can sleep tonight





However I will still check, just in case, at midnite or 1 am


----------



## Bonny (Jun 8, 2012)

Same ole stuff with Katie this am





Dream is doing great! Her face is healing nicely and she is coming back around. She comes to me again which is very nice!

I will try to get some pictures today....


----------



## Bonny (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep I am starting to think Katie is going to hold on for 3 more weeks...!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes give her a slight push!

Well today Katie has been craving my attention



she is following me around wanting loves, rolling quite a bit too. AND the silly girl rubbed her hiney on a tree causing a nice scratch inside her hoo haa. UGH!!! Now let me tell ya, putting ointment inside there to make her boo boo feel better wasnt the easiest thing to do. She was grateful after but had the W T HECK look going on for a sec! All I know is IF I had a scratch there I wouldnt want pee on it!

So I will be checking her again at 930....hope to see big changes....


----------



## Bonny (Jun 8, 2012)

7:00 feed and check, Katies udder is spreading! Update at 10


----------



## Bonny (Jun 8, 2012)

10 pm check things the same, having storms power is off....will check again after storm and return power to cam.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 9, 2012)

stay safe!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 9, 2012)

Storm might just be the trigger she needs, also over friendly mares can be a sign.





Come on Katie!! Goo luck!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 9, 2012)

Still no cam, I hope Katie is being a good girl.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 9, 2012)

Dont you just love pregnant mares ??? They get you all excited, then drop you over the cliff!

Nothing new this am


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2012)

come on katie! your poor mumma is ready to see that baby! sorry I haven't been able to watch for you Holly, had to work at the vets yesterday and today we have been doing a major clean up of the house :s but tomorrow is a public holiday (All hail the Queen) and its meant to be raining AGAIN, so I will be inside making some new rugs for my horseys and will have your lovely Katie up on cam


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 10, 2012)

All quiet with Katie at the moment - she's grazing at this end of her pen - is that where her hay is?

Come on Katie, no more teasing, lets see what you are cooking!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes she has a wooden box that holds several flakes of hay and the cam end of the stall. I have a light off in my stall, sorry will get it fixed today!

Thank you all so much for Katie sitting!

I havent been out yet this am but will update after


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

no cam for me


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 11, 2012)

It says Cam is off - hope all is ok, perhaps it is a technical hitch? Is there someone watching in th USA who could call?


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry yall was having puter issues, I will turn the cam back on after honey foals.

Katies udder is still holding, no huge change tonight. She did do a lot of rubbing, so hope soon to see that foaling udder!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 11, 2012)

Glad to know all is ok - thanks!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know that all is well


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry yall, Last night I was getting internet issues. It seems better today so I have the cam back on





Katies udder is ALL BUT THERE

She is going to hang on for 3 more weeks like this ugh!

This was last night:





This am:


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 11, 2012)

She looks very close - she really cant hold on much longer surely??

And yes please, can we have an update on your sweet Dream.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes Dream is doing excellent! I will get pics, right now I am babysitting honey while her owner sleeps





Dreams wound is almost healed, still a bit of fleshy meat but closeing nicely!

Sadly though, my Gelding that has pigeon fever has another pocket that has come up. He is isolated, but ugh what a nightmare. We lanced and cleaned the first, now this pocket is above it...I will also post pics of it.

I feel like weve had a bad run of luck for my ponies...


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

ok this is the first area when he got the PF. it settled in the armpit area of his leg, when it was able we lanced and cleaned..:





the entire time he had a small lump above it in his chest, now it has developed, hopefully we will be able to lance it soon too...:


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 11, 2012)

Glad Dream is doing so well!! But your poor boy - I do hope that once this pocket gets sorted, he will make a full and lasting recovery.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

me too he is my ride, and the best pony ever. I have such a connection to him. I can tell he doesnt feel well. I just hate to see them feel bad. I will get pics of dream when I go back out


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

ok here is the pics of dream today.. Series in order













when she pulled the staples out:





And today:


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

he has pigeon fever. he started with it, the horse next door also had it

he got one pocket first in his armpit area. now he has a second pocket in his chest. We were able to lance and clean the first so now waiting to get to the point where we can do the second. I am hoping he doesnt develop anymore.

Dream is much better I will be glad when i can put a halter back on her and do some work with her again. And she sure enough hasnt returned to heat, guesing were going to get a riot/ drem fopal next may


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow Dream looks so much better



I am sending prayers that your gelding gets better soon.


----------



## Wings (Jun 11, 2012)

Dream really has improved!

Sorry about your gelding though, they're certainly stacking the stress on you aren't they.


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

naw your poor boy, I hope he gets better soon! can I ask a dumb question... what is pigeon fever? I've never heard of it :s hehe.

wow Dream looks great what an awesome recovery


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

here are a few links on PF...

http://www.aaep.org/health_articles_view.php?id=358

novickdvm.com/*pigeon*.htm


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks for that link Holly, wow, poor guy. I'm glad we don't have that here sounds and looks nasty! I hope your gorgeous boy gets better soon

Katie is looking very restless swishing her tail and rubbing on things, how is her udder looking now?


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

her udder is ther same. No huge changes, her milk is now cloudy white. still 8.4 ph, 150 cal...not there yet... last night she did a lot of rubbing


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

how many days is she now Holly? I keep looking at her and thinking she is so close to foaling, but she could technically go for a little while longer yet LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jun 12, 2012)

she is doing a lot of rubbing tonight


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah I've noticed that too Renee



Good morning by the way


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2012)

Dream's wound looks great -she really is healing well now!





Saying prayers for your gelding - reading that article, is there anything you can give him to build his immune system to help him fight the infection himself? Also very interesting what they say about anti-b's - just like with strangles (for instance), many people think, me included having had the experience years ago, that anti-b's should be withheld until abcesses burst because if given earlier they can drive the infection 'inwards' and simply delay its return.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2012)

Anna, i think that is exactly what happened. When this whole thing started with my gelding, he had a small wound on his coronet. Its was a very small abcess, and he was limping, so we drained flushed and gave him a round of pen. After that pen he started limping again and we noticed his armpit was swollen. Assumed at this point it was an injury. After several weeks, the abcess appeared, we lanced and flushed. At that time then Vet recommended a round of uniprim. He had a very small lump in his chest. Once the uniprim was gone, took a week or more and now this lump in his chest is developing. Again we will wait till it abcesses, then lance and flush. NO anti B this time.

He has lost weight, muscle tone and yet is eating fine. Drinking fine. I really hope this is the last one. The biggest strain has been keeping it contained so it wont spread to the others. I was really worried with Dream having an open wound.

Anna If you have an idea on building his immune system, I would love to hear it. I honestly dont know what I can do to build it.. He is on 12% pellets, beet pulp, timothy/ alfalfa pellets, along with coastal hay. He has access to a redmon rock, which is salt/mineral. Fresh water and clean bedding. I do let him out to graze a separate area from the others. I do give him probios after each antibiotic. As well as when I de worm them.

Sorry about the long story



And I appreciate yall caring . PF is a nightmare for horses. I hope someday a vaccine can be developed.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2012)

Holly, I have done a bit of Googling about immune boosting herbs, but not very helpful, as those that might help would not be the sort of 'taste' to appeal to a horse!!

Here in the UK our agricultural feed stores have sections for horses, dogs and cats, and in the horse section they have many different tubs' of herbs for various types of problem. If you have anything similar then I suggest you look for a mixture that specifically covers the immune system - probably have garlic and cloves amongst the contents (clove is supposed to be very good!). Anyway it's worth a try if you can find something extra to give him as it sounds as though he is getting plenty of food for his normal needs, from what you posted.

I also think you are correct on two counts. It is highly possible that the original bug got into his system via that first wound, but the dose of pen started the damage to his immune system (as any anti-b's will do), then he had another lot for the next abcess. I had the same thing happen with my old G/Dane, before I knew better! She had an infection (fungal and bacterial ) caused by a small cut on her paw which flared up due to her licking it continually. Off to the vets - course of anti-b's! She seemed to get a bit better but some three weeks later it was back with a vengance. More anti-b's, stronger this time!! Again it improved for a longer time, but it came back, spread all over her foot and even transferred to the skin round her lower jaw and muzzle, - vet said that it was getting so deep seated on her paw that it was highly possible that it would get into the bones of her foot and she may lose her toes!!! He suggested a course of the strongest anti-b's that he could give, but by a lucky chance (cant remember where) i read an article about Tea Tree oil and its ability to cure fungal infections. I got hold of a bottle of the type of TT oil that you can use direct on the skin and 'bathed' her with it twice a day on her foot and round her muzzle. Within days the 'angry' look had died away and 10 days later everything was healed. BUT I should have continued with the TT a bit longer (didn't know!) and two weeks later a small area flared again. More TT, and kept it going for nearly three weeks. This time it worked and it never came back! My vet did say that he was reluctant to give her that third dose of pen/whatever as every dose of anti-b's can remain in the system for nearly three months, so second or later dosing shouldn't be necessary and could cause immune problems!!

Of course I'm not suggesting that Tea Tree Oil would help your boy, just imparting the info about anti-b's - sometimes I think vets are too quick to use anti-b's for everything, which means that a lot of our animals are themselves becoming immune to them, then stronger ones are needed the next time around??

Will be saying prayers for your little man - hopefully this time you can get it sorted for him, bless him!


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2012)

great advice Anna





Holly how is Katie looking tonight?



anymore shopping??


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2012)

Anna, thank yo! Funny because the ointment I use to treat the wounds has tea tree oil in it



I will look into some clove for his immune system for sure.

As for Katie she seems a bit fuller tonight, however we had a bad storm roll through. lightning hit the tree out fron taking out my computer and the dazzle that transfers the video to the computer. I am not sure just yet but it may have taken out my cable and barn cam. Hubby is getting a new dazzle tomorrow and we hope thats all we need to get back up. Meanwhile Cam is off line. I have an old baby moniter I am using to watch her, but with out the dazzle I cant stream it! UGH!!

On the better note, were getting rain! And for that I am thankful as its been so very dry here





I will update after 10 pm check...Thanks yall for everything


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2012)

OH NO!!! no katie cam



naughty lightning!! you guys stay safe! your not anywhere near any nasty torandoes I hope!!

oh yay you must have gotten our rain



more then happy for you to have it LOL its finally a nice sunny day here though still pretty cold LOL

katie, now you hold on from having that baby until the camera is back up and running ok!!!! thanks





stay safe guys


----------



## Bonny (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Cassie



worst come to worst I should have a cam working tomorrow, even if its not the hard wired one. The wireless is not as clear but its better than nothing!

I PRAY that my barn cam and cable are ok!


----------



## cassie (Jun 12, 2012)

I pray that its ok too!!! I miss being able to watch Katie while I'm doing my work...



tell her to hold on until Auntie Cassie can watch her again!!!  please? lol


----------



## Eagle (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh shucks! what a bummer



Sorry to hear that Holly, I always seem to loose something when a storm hits here too. Once lightening struck the door bell and we had the telephone system so we could lift up the phone and ask who was at the gate, well Matteo and I were sitting at the kitchen table and as the lightening struck the door bell, the phone flew off of the wall and nearly knocked me out, with that Matteo shot under the table and wouldn't come out LOL.

Katie keep your legs crossed cos the Aunties want to watch you foal.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2012)

Golly! I hope you find that the damage to your system etc is minimal and you can get the cam up and running for tonight.

Stay safe!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh Gosh Cant Imaging being chased by my own house phone!!

This am katies udder is fuller again, still about the same. Hubby will be home 330 with my Dazzle, and I am really hoping thats all we need...


----------



## Bonny (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry yall. It fried my camera also. I need to order a new barn cam. I have the co ax cable, and will get new ends too. For now the wireless is up and running, but its just terrible! Better than nothing I suppose



!

Last check Katie seems much less wide udder still not there so now I am hoping to have her hold on again till I can get a new camera!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2012)

"a lot less wide" - sounds as though the foal has dropped??? I wouldn't be bothering with her udder as that can increase as she foals. Will she let you check the colour inside her vulva? That changing to a deep red would be the sign to look for.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 13, 2012)

ok yall, I went to the local radio shack and got a wired cam, its not as ood as my other but will be much better than the wireless! I will be installig it so we should have a clear pic in the next few hours!!

Anna, her Vulva has changed several times from pink to red to pink, also from tight to loosey goosey. So far in her past 3 foalings she has always developed her 'foaling' udder, not to say she will this time lol.

I did feel bumps in her flank so I am not convinced the foal is completely lined up yet.. Last time I foaled her out I felt the foal bump in her 'hips' next to her tail head, that was pretty amazing!


----------



## cassie (Jun 13, 2012)

yay for camera being up : ) i'm guessing you haven't turned it on for the night yet... whats the time where you are right now?

sounds like she is getting close



maybe within the next week








I'll be watching again


----------



## Bonny (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Yall Katie is doing great, same same same right now!

Camera is back on!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2012)

I saw you in with Katie



 YAY!!! oh I still see you in with katie LOL or someone up the ladder anyway LOL any changes tonight? I want her to either have this baby tonight or next week! as I'm going to be away this weekend and I won't be able to watch


----------



## Bonny (Jun 14, 2012)

At first she seemed to really be progressing fast, but the past week seems she has stalled right out! Her sides are less wide but not slab sided yet, udder holding at pre foaling vulva back to semi tight, pink inside, but has the purple veins now. Her tail resistance is all but gone tonight... and she has been very agitated when i check the past few days but tonight didnt care less.

I will go out at 10 pm barn time and 12 midnite. I will update if anything changes

Yes that was me on the ladder, the cam is different than my other which was able to work in very low light,this one needs more light so I added a light and hope to get a better view tonight. This camera also doesnt get the entire stall so I cut off the back of the stall where she poos. Figured yall dont really want to see that any way , So if she disappears thats prolly what she is doing Its only 5 feet short back there.


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2012)

ok thanks Holly




well Diane, thats ok



though I agree with you she looks more then ready!! lol

Holly I saw you checking her tail and there was NO resistance that I could see LOL funny thing! so whats the time there now?

camera is fine



lets hope she doesn't foal down there


----------



## Bonny (Jun 14, 2012)

right now its 910 barn time


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2012)

ok thanks, I'll right the time difference down



its 12:26pm my time hehe so right in the middle of the day



makes it easy to watch your lovely girl!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 14, 2012)

That makes it nice





Katies udder is still the same fairly firm but not her foaling udder. V semi tight, more red than pink but still not screaming ready. Tail resistance is there a bit lol. Going to check at midnite


----------



## cassie (Jun 15, 2012)

i can see her legs LOL and her shadow lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 15, 2012)

Grazing quietly!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 15, 2012)

This am one side of her udder is very full, the other side is the same as the past week. She is giving me just enough each day to keep me going out to check at midnight but not enough to foal, silly mares!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 15, 2012)

well Dream is doing great, but didnt return to heat, so I will expect a foal next year. Good news is she is gaining weight very well and her face is doing wonderful!

Another positive is our new welsh sec B mare Alice didnt come back in either! WHOOT! This is excellent news! Looking forward to her and Riots first foal!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 15, 2012)

Well I will definitely be going back out at 12 tonight! Her udder is much firmer and she has been rubbing her hiney a lot, also shes been pressing too, which up till tonight I havent seen the pressing. Her udder isnt screaming ready, but her udder tonight is the best its been yet, teats are moving apart. still not her foaling udder but maybe we are close





Heres tonights pics:


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 15, 2012)

Cute little chickie, ducky thing in the stall!! Saw you too! Hi Holly!!! Wow, things have changed for you! Can't wait to see Katie's baby.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 16, 2012)

hi joyce!! how are you? do you still have my cookie monster??? how have you been?!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 16, 2012)

morning yall katie cam is off right now. We are having storms, dont want another lightning strike!

Her udder was pretty firm and wider this am. Makes me feel like we are getting close. Her milk was even a bit sticky, though I didnt test yet. still cloudy white colored.

Her v is getting very long now, still pink/red inside.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 16, 2012)

Udder same as this am, every day seems to get a bit better and stays. Doesnt go down during the day. I will update at 10 if any changes.

Barn Cam is back on, hope storms are done for the night!


----------



## Wings (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds like she's on the final stretch



:ThumbUp


----------



## Bonny (Jun 16, 2012)

lol 0-2 weeks left till her usual foaling range! ACK!! The last 2 weeks always take longer than the first 10 months


----------



## Bonny (Jun 18, 2012)

hoping the final lap is almost over! Katies udder is even bigger tonight than 2 days ago. I will go out in a bit to re check but at 10 she had a decent udder...any day now...PLEASE!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 18, 2012)

Yippee it won't be long now



She is stood quietly at the mo


----------



## Bonny (Jun 18, 2012)

Katie is 318 today, Udder looked promising last night this am its really down! - she may just make it to 330 yet!-


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2012)

Come on Katie - please stop messing about and get this baby organised!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 18, 2012)

Crazy isnt it! This year Katie has been different from every year prior. I am just watching, waiting and checking.

Last night her milk was whiter, stickier. Still tested 8.4 ph.

Today she hasnt wanted to leave her stall. So ok shes is staying in.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 18, 2012)

thought i would also sharre updated pics of Wrangler, my gelding with pigeon Fever. Its HUGE right now but still not ready to lance. He is doping ok, weight is maintaing now, but I am looking forward to when he looks healthy weight again.















I think I will share these pictures on the main forum, it might be helpful to some members.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh dear poor boy! If it would burst itself at its lowest point thatwould be brilliant for drainage, but at the moment it looks as though it wants to come to a head at the front?

Yes putting his 'story' on the main forum would be a great idea.


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2012)

oh poor Wrangler! that is massive! poor man! hope he is feeling better soon! what a horrible thing! yes come on Katie! I'm back now you can foal for me please!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 19, 2012)

Well this am her udder is bigger than EVER! Last night she rubbed, bit, rolled and kicked at her tummy off and on for a few hours.

Lets hope this doesnt disappear! Maybe just maybe were making progress again!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 19, 2012)

well her udder is even fuller from this am, her vulva is HANGING, red inside has what looks to be brusing. I bedded the stall because we have storms coming and dont want to wait till the last minute. I am about to check PH and see where she stands, though she didnt test ready till 1 hr before foaling last time!

I am on the fence about whether she it will be today or not but I dont want to be sorry!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow She looks good to go soon, I can't wait to hear what her milk is testing


----------



## Bonny (Jun 19, 2012)

cam off due to lightning, be back on asap! Milk testing same, which is not uncommon for her ...calcium is up though. PH still 8.4

Camera Back ON.. gonna just rain now


----------



## Bonny (Jun 19, 2012)

udder still up and looks to be getting fuller! tried to test, still not enough to test... same as last year, I hate waiting till the last minute to tell! ugh!!

I am excited though as she is looking very promising!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 19, 2012)

Goodness me, she just cant go any longer can she???

With her having dropped her PH so suddenly before, I dont think I would be taking my eyes of her for a minute from now on. LOL!!

Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow!!!! Yay Katie your going to have your baby soon!! Please wait half an hour so I can get down to work n watch please? Lol yippe so excited for you holly!!!


----------



## Wings (Jun 19, 2012)

Your poor gelding, he must be very sore





Katie on the other hand is looking fantastic! Doubt she can keep you waiting much longer


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm watching!!! ok Katie time to have that baby!!! she is grazing her stall (which looks great love seeing that straw!!lol)


----------



## Bonny (Jun 19, 2012)

yall are welcome to visit this chat room:

http://www.mysticrockminis.com/LiveCams.html

this is where I chat and update live.


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2012)

oh ok great



will keep that up


----------



## Bonny (Jun 20, 2012)

katies udder is down this am.


----------



## weerunner (Jun 20, 2012)

I feel for you Holly, Carmels udder is very hard now but her milk is not ready. Buffy spent half the night acting collicy (I think she was positioning the foal). The thing to remember is that you and I will both have foals before we know it, but the waiting is so darn hard!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 20, 2012)

LOL Amanda, you are so right!

Last night I was called because Katie was rolling and I think she was also positioning. Katies udder is back, milk a bit thicker, a bit stickier. Vulva loosey goosey but not red.

Do you have new pics of Carmel?


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 20, 2012)

*Well perhaps Carmel and Katie are just hanging on so that they can produce their babies together at the same moment??*


----------



## weerunner (Jun 20, 2012)

Holly, I just posted pics of Carmel's vulva and udder on my post. She's moving ahead nicely, but not there quite yet?


----------



## Bonny (Jun 21, 2012)

ok Katies udder at 10 pm, bigger than yesterday! She has NEVER had this big an udder before, c'mon this has to be close right???


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2012)

Holly she is sooo ready!!!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 21, 2012)

Holly, looks like Katie and Carmel are right on track to foal at the same time. Her udder is looking awesome!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 21, 2012)

ACK! every night about midnight her udder shrinks. then fills during the day. I am wondering if its not edema. But certainly edema would be in more than just her udder? Today her udder looks like this:


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2012)

Edema normally comes in front of the udder, so what we are looking at in your picture is all udder!

Come on Katie, everything is pointing to ready, so why are you hesitating????


----------



## Bonny (Jun 21, 2012)

OK YALL! Maybe JUST Maybe, we are getting somewhere?? Surely this has to be it?

Her Udder is HUGE FIRM and V hanging and red with buldging veins inside!


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2012)

can't wait!! come on Katie! lets do this! she looks ready to burst with that udder!


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been watching her Diane, and there are several other people watching too which is good she is so close!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2012)

midnite check udder much bigger! V darker red inside, still no milk to test!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2012)

wow she is looking good to go, come on katie, give your mum some milk to test pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Holly


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 22, 2012)

Tonight has GOT to be THE NIGHT!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2012)

Yall!!!

TONIGHT! BTW...TONIGHT! were gonna have a baby...TONIGHT! OR SOONER!

her milk is testing her usual foaling range, ph is still 7.8 BUT sticky sticky! I bet as they day goes on we get colostrum!

Her udder MASSIVE, V hanging, red and nasty!

She is all but squared off! YAY!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 22, 2012)

Tonight will be perfect for everyone Katie!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh holly I am so excited for you



I will be watching from midnight on, safe foaling if she goes before


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

Boy that picture that you took standing directly behind her is such a good "learning tool"........we really need to get the same shot a couple of months ago for a real neat comparision to show that "they really dont look preggo from behind" once the baby is in position. Im hoping for a safe happy filly foaling for you soon!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks yall! PH is dropping! were down to 7! whoot whoot! milk is almost to colostrum, still a bit thin but so sticky now, next few hrs should have colostrum!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

watching like a hawk!!!


----------



## weerunner (Jun 22, 2012)

hey now Holly, you just wait, you aren't allowed to be beating Buffy. LOL. Good luck foaling, looks like no sleeping for me or you tonight. I'll have Katie up while I'm marewatching mine


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2012)

ph is now 6.4 and calcium is over 400! anytime now! whoot!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 22, 2012)

Is she in labor now as she is acting mighty strange


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

My horses are getting hungry...I cant leave now....shes really getting ready for something....did anyone see that little "run" across her stall!!

Poor girl cant seem to get comfortable!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 22, 2012)

I did and she is also rolling up a storm. Is there a phone number?? Should we ring


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 22, 2012)

I do believe she's uncomfortable, thats for sure. I'm sitting here with my phone in my hand! LOL.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

Come on now...get comfy and get to work!!!

Prayers still heading your way!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

Im pretty sure she's got one eye on fixing hubbys dinner and one eye on the cam.....hubby just may get a burnt dinner tonight!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

now she has to hold on a minute....gotta run and quiet down my own hungry hippos!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah I think she has forgotten that she is ready to foal LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

where did she go...i wasnt gone too long?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

O.K. shes just hiding...but did someone accidently hit her "mute" button......shes really dragging this thing out with her last peaceful supper till weaning


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2012)

LOL I am watching yall! I am not taking my eyes off her, I think she was positioning earlier . That was crazy. But she does love to roll when in labor ....


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

I didnt think you'd be too far away....yes, I can tell she really enjoys a good roll in the hay!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 22, 2012)

I think she is waiting on the filly fairy which I have now sent on her merry way LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

Karina..the horse in your avatar looks just like the one were watching color wise!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 22, 2012)

Thats Banner Heidi - the Daddy to my foals. And yep he is a pretty buckskin too (well I think so LOL)


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2012)

LOL thanks for the filly fairy! Hope she gets here in time...WE GOT COLOSTRUM! ph 6.2...only going out now if shes in labor or to feed


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 22, 2012)

No, Holly isn't far, EVER! I'll be here until 8:00pm (ish) est, then have to leave for a family function. I'll be gone for probably 4 hours or so. I'm also praying for a short and safe delivery and a healthy foal.






I knew she wasn't far!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2012)

Banner is beautiful! If you were closer we could have mini Banner katies


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

"Banner Katies"....way cute!!......oh good ...a little butt rubbin'action maybe....maybe not.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 22, 2012)

Aww yes mini Banner Katies LOL Love it and I am sure Banner would love it too - he loves the ladies LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

O.K. Miss Katie....I basically threw my horses food at them to get back and watch you foal....and ....so far all Ive seen is your mom doing a little test and your pretty tail( well a swishing little tail ) and I can see now you are going to drag this thing out all night.

Im heading out side for just a bit in hopes that you will realize that Im no longer watching you and perhaps you will get down and get busy hopefully before the sun goes down!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I have to go to bed. Katie got us all going then went back to being "mostly" quiet. Oh well. I hope the filly fairy makes it to you on time and that you have a safe foaling


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

Nighty night...see i still cant just walk away LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2012)

LittleRibbie said:


> I can tell she really enjoys a good roll in the hay!


who doesn't






Come on Katie, I will give you another 10 minutes and then I am off to hit the hay (all alone unfortunately)


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2012)

Eagle said:


> who doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! thats great!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm leaving in a few minutes for 4 hours or so. Safe foaling if I miss it! I'll check back the minute I get in the door!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok fed her dinner, i took new pics, Holy Cow Udder!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks the the bar is open and full....now we just need a customer for happy hour...!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2012)

She might be waiting on Cassie

lol!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

Boy she is sooooo ready....certainlly agitated with all the kicks.......


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2012)

Well my bed is calling my name....g'night all......maybe when I wake up someone will be standing at the bar!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm back and no baby yet?? GRRRR!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 22, 2012)

Dont see any baby yet!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh congrats to you!!!! I think I just missed it!!!! Going back to watch the new baby for a bit!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 23, 2012)

Bay or silver bay filly!!!!! pics in the am


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2012)

HOORAY!! CONGRATULATIONS!! Well done Katie (at last!!).



:ThumbUp



:ThumbUp

She must have been waiting for the filly fairy to arrive.





ps. Holly, it's nothing to do with me, but could you unplait Katie's tail as soon as possible - if she swishes it when the foal is close to her. poor baby is going to get a real thump, as a plaited tail is a 'heavy' object when swung around.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations Holly



Well done Katie


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations Holly and Katie on your new filly. See I just knew the filly fairy would make it LOL.

Looking forward to pics


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2012)

Well there she is....and its 5 o'clock Somewhere in Texas it looks like.....shes having a little cocktail right now. Congratulations and please, after you get some rest let us know the foaling details!! I just couldnt stay awake anylonger and missed it!!

Again Congratulations!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 23, 2012)

Beautiful FILLY, YIPPEE!!!!!! Great job girls!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 23, 2012)

morning yall havent been back out to barn yet, here are a few pics from last night, will get more in the light today. Her name is JuneBug.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2012)

Lil' June Bug....well good morning pretty filly... I love the her name....shes darker than what i could see on camera ( she really is the color of a june bug! ) and shes sooo pretty. hows Katie feeling this am?


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on your adorable filly!! I missed the birth too because I don't seem to have the plug-ins needed.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 23, 2012)

morning and thanks yall. Katie is doing wonderful. She is such a good mom and a great mare. Little junebug is so sweet and not scared of me at all




. I got some new pics, it might be hard to tell in the pics, but are bay foals born with jet black manes and tails or are they kind of gray colored?June bugs are very grayish. She is so tiny, i just love her!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy to read that shes already being friendly...its nice when the moms arent to clingy. She looks lighter now but ill let the color experts help you there. I just love the little yawning picture....she looks like me when I got tired of watching katie last night....I too have lots of grays in my mane!!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 23, 2012)

i am not sure if its silver hairs or silver casting..lol I will try to get good pics. I am going to the barn to take pics and get foal kisses


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2012)

*Oh she is gorgeous, so very cute as well!! Again, many congratulations!! *


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 23, 2012)

Awww she is gorgeous and love the name too.

You know I have the same problem and will be testing (sire carries silver) but Atiya was born with a mixed silvery/black mane and actually Belle doesnt have a black mane either its more of a silvery brown but both her parents tested negative although I suppose tests can be wrong too.

Here is Atiya






And then Belle


----------



## Bonny (Jun 23, 2012)

I am leaning towards silver bay more and more, She has the same gray hooves with stripes that Bundi did as a foal, and her other half sister Lilly. Her eyes also are lighter than what a bay should be, eyelashes have blonde and silver lol.

Belle is soooo cute!!! Love her!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2012)

Holly she is just adorable



bay or silver bay she can come and live with me


----------



## Wings (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks like I should have gone away for the weekend sooner



I've come back to all these foals!!

CONGRATS!


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2012)

YAY Katie,!!! Of course she foaled on Saturday when I was working congrats Holly on your beautiful new filly!!! she is lovely! and I think she will be silver bay as well





congratulations again Holly!


----------

